# "Regular" pax puts me in threatening situation, gets banned from platform



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

I have a regular pax that I have driven to/from her work as well as a few other places over the past year. She lives in the housing projects, she is quiet and polite - most of the time. On a couple occasions I drove her together with a friend, and she was a different person; snippy and somewhat rude. Since I encounter other snippy and rude pax, this didn't really bother me. However, two incidents made this a problem. About a week ago I got a ping to pick her up a few blocks from her home. The address is a location where there have been a half dozen shootings in the past month, also public housing. I stopped on the street and carefully monitored my surroundings including the large parking lot of front of the apartment buildings that I assumed the pax would come from. I waited about two minutes and a young man approached across the grass, said "Lyft?" I answered "No." and got this in reply; "Then get your b.it.ch as.s out the street." I immediately obliged and left, canceled and got the fee. I got an immediate phone call from the pax; I told her what happened and she screamed; "That's my brother!" Too bad. 

This past Saturday night, I got a ping to pick her up at her workplace. When I arrived, after a couple minutes four young people, two girls and two boys (my regular was not one of them) came running out, laughing, all carrying several large bags from the closed store. I suspected they had just enjoyed a private no-charge shopping spree, but I'm not going to judge. They surrounded the car and began yelling, talking excitedly and yanking on my door handles. Only one was wearing a mask. I called out; "Sorry! Maximum three passengers. Masks required." This resulted in an immediate chorus of vociferous verbal abuse. (Flashback to a couple hundred traffic stops.) One maskless young man approached my door and pressed his body against my partially open window and proceeded to give me some serious hood eyes and attitude. I repeated the rules, realizing that he was very close to attacking me, called out "Watch your feet!" and pulled away quickly. As I did he threw a handful of something in my face, most bounced off the window but a couple hit me. (Throwing a "missile" at a moving car in Virginia is a felony.) The "missiles" turned out to be French fries, but I have gotten this offense charged before for rocks, gravel, a book, a bunch of keys, and an apple to name a few other "missiles." 

I went around the corner, canceled and got the fee. Called support, described the incident, they escalated to another team immediately and I described everything again to a very articulate, intelligent sounding support rep. Within half an hour I got an email saying that I would not be matched to this person again, and then a bit later another email adding that she had been banned from the platform. Satisfying, but I wonder how long that ban will last? Also, since I have taken several other pax to/ from this girl's workplace, chances are good that I'll see her again. That will be interesting. The most annoying part of this to me is that in spite of two dangerous incidents involving residents of the same housing projects, and in spite of multiple shootings in that location recently, I'm guessing that if a pax complains that I would not pick them up because of their race, I'll get deactivated. Do me a favor I suppose, but I do enjoy having this part time gig available. My cancelation rate is going to continue to climb


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

>>serious hood eyes

i’m gonna have to place you into what I like to call “The basket of deplorable‘s“


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

wallae said:


> >>serious hood eyes
> 
> i'm gonna have to place you into what I like to call "The basket of deplorable's"


 I am confident that I have been in the bottom of that basket for a long time.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

wallae said:


> >>serious hood eyes
> 
> i'm gonna have to place you into what I like to call "The basket of deplorable's"


You've never gotten your ass beaten because of the color of your skin, have you?


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> You've never gotten your ass beaten because of the color of your skin, have you?


I dont know if you are telling the truth or not...because white supremist love coming here telling these type of stories...first it wasnt because of your race...they would have done the same or worst to me....your race is what saved you...blacks have a unwritten rule not to hurt whites....but me being black..its more likely I would have got a few 9mm size actual missiles thrown in my direction in that same situation....your story sounds a bit like mines

https://www.uberpeople.net/threads/me-and-lyft-broke-up-again.425915/


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> You've never gotten your ass beaten because of the color of your skin, have you?


I have
I was jumped by three black guys


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ummm5487 said:


> I dont know if you are telling the truth or not...because white supremist love coming here telling these type of stories...


Yes, I see that.
Black on black crime is much more prevalent.

I'm white, and I grew up in 'da hood'.
I developed a sensitive set of "danger ganglia'.
When they get tingly, I take action.

Sometimes that action is interpreted as racist.
When I get the feeling that I am in danger ... I _move_.
Now.

And the environment I'm in has a great deal of effect on how safe I feel.

But, these days I have become accustomed to people calling me 'racist' because of the color of my skin without knowing what's in my heart. But, that's what racists do.
Is that what you just did?


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

wallae said:


> I have
> I was jumped by three black guys


White supremist love telling how blacks have abused and oppressed them...its usually is proven to be a lie


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I keep an address and name list in my car. If a bad residential address has caused me issues, I never pick up there again.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ummm5487 said:


> White supremist love telling how blacks have abused and oppressed them...its usually is proven to be a lie


And, black supremists love telling how whites have abused and oppressed them ... it's usually proven to be false.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> And, black supremists love telling how whites have abused and oppressed them ... it's usually proven to be false.


All races got people that really suck...do your best not to be one of them


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ummm5487 said:


> All races got people that really suck...do your best not to be one of them


Yea, this whole "MY tribe is better than YOUR tribe" shit needs to stop.
We all suck.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

You think McDonald's knows they're operating a missile silo? I should complain to corporate.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> I keep an address and name list in my car. If a bad residential address has caused me issues, I never pick up there again.


I thought I was the only on who did this. I moved recently, and am waiting for the need to start a new list.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Illini said:


> I thought I was the only on who did this. I moved recently, and am waiting for the need to start a new list.


With lyft you give them a 1 star and youll never see them again


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I have an awesome memory, but the list is my back up that I can refer to as necessary. Keep it in my center console in a little black book.

1 star with Uber does the same thing as Lyft too.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> You think McDonald's knows they're operating a missile silo? I should complain to corporate.


 I totally agree the whole missile thing sounds a little silly but the intent of the law is directed at incidents where the life of the driver or other persons is put in danger. It's pretty simple really; you're driving a car, someone throws something at you, you react and potentially crash your car and injure yourself or others. I have also never heard a defense attorney argue that the "missile" wasn't a dangerous object. You're probably not going to get the warrant in the first place if someone throws a marshmallow at you and it softly bounces off your window. But a handful of McDonald's French fries forcefully thrown in your face at close range? Yeah, the magistrates i have known would probably go for that. Then you can soft pedal the story to the average criminal court judge.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

1 star any pax you do not like will block them.
Also on any you have to cancel And never want to see again . Call support 
They can block them from your app if you ask them .


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

You drive in the hood? I have friends who live in the hood that do not drive in the hood. They want to get out of there as fast as they can.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

nurburgringsf said:


> You drive in the hood? I have friends who live in the hood that do not drive in the hood. They want to get out of there as fast as they can.


I avoid it. Short rides with stops.
It's the money 
I also avoid the richest neighborhood in town with a gate and 3000 acres of winding roads on a golf course in a 30 mile an hour speed limit. 15-20 minutes each way and 3-5 dollar rides


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

wallae said:


> I avoid it. Short rides with stops.
> It's the money
> I also avoid the richest neighborhood in town with a gate and 3000 acres of winding roads on a golf course in a 30 mile an hour speed limit. 15-20 minutes each way and 3-5 dollar rides


 The problem in my area is we don't really have a hood we have housing projects side-by-side with high end condos and restaurants, thanks to the planning of the Charlottesville city council over the decades. This forced integration of housing continues, with huge developments throughout the city in random places.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

You know what happens when you keep playing with fire.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Cvillegordo said:


> The problem in my area is we don't really have a hood we have housing projects side-by-side with high end condos and restaurants, thanks to the planning of the Charlottesville city council over the decades. This forced integration of housing continues, with huge developments throughout the city in random places.


Its call regentrification ...im sure the public housing was there before the high end condos


----------



## Uberinghonda (Aug 24, 2017)

Ummm5487 said:


> I dont know if you are telling the truth or not...because white supremist love coming here telling these type of stories...first it wasnt because of your race...they would have done the same or worst to me....your race is what saved you...blacks have a unwritten rule not to hurt whites....but me being black..its more likely I would have got a few 9mm size actual missiles thrown in my direction in that same situation....your story sounds a bit like mines
> 
> https://www.uberpeople.net/threads/me-and-lyft-broke-up-again.425915/


I myself have been assaulted and name-called by blacks and I know many others who have, I am not even white, I am light-skinned and get mistaken for being white by many.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Uberinghonda said:


> I myself have been assaulted and name-called by blacks and I know many others who have, I am not even white, I am light-skinned and get mistaken for being white by many.


Aww....do the names these blacks call you hurt your feelings?


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

wallae said:


> >>serious hood eyes
> 
> i'm gonna have to place you into what I like to call "The basket of deplorable's"


Hey that is where you placed me last week. Now I will have some company. Thanks!:biggrin:


----------



## Uberinghonda (Aug 24, 2017)

Ummm5487 said:


> Aww....do the names these blacks call you hurt your feelings?


Calling me "white boy" from a block away was rude and sad, another one calling me " white fu$&%r" was very racist. Call them the n word and it becomes national headline news.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Uberinghonda said:


> Calling me "white boy" from a block away was rude and sad, another one calling me " white fu$&%r" was very racist. Call them the n word and it becomes national headline news.


You are oppressed...i send my deepest sympathy



Uberinghonda said:


> Calling me "white boy" from a block away was rude and sad, another one calling me " white fu$&%r" was very racist. Call them the n word and it becomes national headline news.


I give you a pass....go ahead and call me the n word and set your spirit free


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

............and people wonder why I do not want third party rides.........................



wallae said:


> Short rides with stops.


These and round trip locals are absolutely the worst paying jobs.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ............and people wonder why I do not want third party rides.........................
> 
> These and round trip locals are absolutely the worst paying jobs.


Yea i had one last night where some hood chick used a throw away phone to have me pick up two live wire confirm violent gang members on a dead end street in the pitch dark...i was so sure i was been robbed i already had my wallet in my hand


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Yes, I see that.
> Black on black crime is much more prevalent.
> 
> I'm white, and I grew up in 'da hood'.
> ...


So if a person of YOUR skin color attacks you.....should we always refer to that as white on white crime? Which do you think occurs more often in the US? What a stupid phrase.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

All I can say is this. People are people. I grew up in “Da Bronx” in a tough neighborhood. In my life experience, Good, Bad, or whatever has a lot less to do with skin color or cultural background as it has to do with individual people’s disposition. Good in all, Bad in all. Stop the BS.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

I don't do local jobs. I'll pick you up if you live around me but then I'm out of here after I drop you off. very rare do I have a customer i pickup after dropping them off. I shut the app off and go away and then turn it on.


Another Uber Driver said:


> ............and people wonder why I do not want third party rides.........................
> 
> These and round trip locals are absolutely the worst paying jobs.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Cvillegordo said:


> The problem in my area is we don't really have a hood we have housing projects side-by-side with high end condos and restaurants, thanks to the planning of the Charlottesville city council over the decades. This forced integration of housing continues, with huge developments throughout the city in random places.


Charlotesville? The same one where all those crazy white racist people showed up and Trump said they were good people?


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

hooj said:


> Charlotesville? The same one where all those crazy white racist people showed up and Trump said they were good people?


Yes, Charlottesville. No, that is not what he said.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Cvillegordo said:


> Yes, Charlottesville. No, that is not what he said.







Both sides. The crazy white racist side, and the side that hates crazy white racists.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

I've been called a cracker and then called a racist. No irony there.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

CarpeNoctem said:


> I've been called a cracker and then called a racist. No irony there.


Racist crackers everywhere!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Cvillegordo said:


> I have a regular pax that I have driven to/from her work as well as a few other places over the past year. She lives in the housing projects, she is quiet and polite - most of the time. On a couple occasions I drove her together with a friend, and she was a different person; snippy and somewhat rude. Since I encounter other snippy and rude pax, this didn't really bother me. However, two incidents made this a problem. About a week ago I got a ping to pick her up a few blocks from her home. The address is a location where there have been a half dozen shootings in the past month, also public housing. I stopped on the street and carefully monitored my surroundings including the large parking lot of front of the apartment buildings that I assumed the pax would come from. I waited about two minutes and a young man approached across the grass, said "Lyft?" I answered "No." and got this in reply; "Then get your b.it.ch as.s out the street." I immediately obliged and left, canceled and got the fee. I got an immediate phone call from the pax; I told her what happened and she screamed; "That's my brother!" Too bad.
> 
> This past Saturday night, I got a ping to pick her up at her workplace. When I arrived, after a couple minutes four young people, two girls and two boys (my regular was not one of them) came running out, laughing, all carrying several large bags from the closed store. I suspected they had just enjoyed a private no-charge shopping spree, but I'm not going to judge. They surrounded the car and began yelling, talking excitedly and yanking on my door handles. Only one was wearing a mask. I called out; "Sorry! Maximum three passengers. Masks required." This resulted in an immediate chorus of vociferous verbal abuse. (Flashback to a couple hundred traffic stops.) One maskless young man approached my door and pressed his body against my partially open window and proceeded to give me some serious hood eyes and attitude. I repeated the rules, realizing that he was very close to attacking me, called out "Watch your feet!" and pulled away quickly. As I did he threw a handful of something in my face, most bounced off the window but a couple hit me. (Throwing a "missile" at a moving car in Virginia is a felony.) The "missiles" turned out to be French fries, but I have gotten this offense charged before for rocks, gravel, a book, a bunch of keys, and an apple to name a few other "missiles."
> 
> I went around the corner, canceled and got the fee. Called support, described the incident, they escalated to another team immediately and I described everything again to a very articulate, intelligent sounding support rep. Within half an hour I got an email saying that I would not be matched to this person again, and then a bit later another email adding that she had been banned from the platform. Satisfying, but I wonder how long that ban will last? Also, since I have taken several other pax to/ from this girl's workplace, chances are good that I'll see her again. That will be interesting. The most annoying part of this to me is that in spite of two dangerous incidents involving residents of the same housing projects, and in spite of multiple shootings in that location recently, I'm guessing that if a pax complains that I would not pick them up because of their race, I'll get deactivated. Do me a favor I suppose, but I do enjoy having this part time gig available. My cancelation rate is going to continue to climb


I could comment on your post from several angles, however the most poignant one I can make is "why?"
Why even bother with pick up locations that make you uneasy and/or fearful for your safety? Most important lesson in RS is always decline/cancel these rides. I have no dilemma in cancelling/declining based upon location, or demographics.



CarpeNoctem said:


> I've been called a cracker and then called a racist. No irony there.


Damn right, you racist Cracker! &#128514;


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Cvillegordo said:


> One maskless young man approached my door and pressed his body against my partially open window


This would not happen to me.
My windows are not open near maskless people.


----------



## pootboy (Apr 21, 2019)

seasoned fries, at least? (wait....is it racist to ask that?)

i'm disregarding curlies altogether, as they wouldn't have even cleared the window crack, not to mention the piss-poor aerodynamics.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MarkR said:


> local jobs.


You misunderstand. A "local" is a very short trip; often walking distance. Sometimes they are called "jerk runs" or "jerk jobs" or sometimes just "jerks".


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

hooj said:


> Both sides. The crazy white racist side, and the side that hates crazy white racists.


Here's a link to the full transcript for anyone interested.

https://www.politifact.com/article/2019/apr/26/context-trumps-very-fine-people-both-sides-remarks/


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Cvillegordo said:


> Here's a link to the full transcript for anyone interested.
> 
> https://www.politifact.com/article/2019/apr/26/context-trumps-very-fine-people-both-sides-remarks/


Just in case anyone can't listen to the video and hear his words, these are the words he said, written out instead.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> I have an awesome memory, but the list is my back up that I can refer to as necessary. Keep it in my center console in a little black book.
> 
> 1 star with Uber does the same thing as Lyft too.


Is that a Canada thing with the Uber 1* because that is not true in my area. You have to contact support and ask to never be paired with them again.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Is that a Canada thing with the Uber 1* because that is not true in my area. You have to contact support and ask to never be paired with them again.


You have to message UBER to request an unmatch from a pax. No matter what you rate them.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

pootboy said:


> seasoned fries, at least? (wait....is it racist to ask that?)
> 
> i'm disregarding curlies altogether, as they wouldn't have even cleared the window crack, not to mention the piss-poor aerodynamics.


Plain old McDonald's fries. Cold.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Cvillegordo said:


> I have a regular pax that I have driven to/from her work as well as a few other places over the past year. She lives in the housing projects, she is quiet and polite - most of the time. On a couple occasions I drove her together with a friend, and she was a different person; snippy and somewhat rude. Since I encounter other snippy and rude pax, this didn't really bother me. However, two incidents made this a problem. About a week ago I got a ping to pick her up a few blocks from her home. The address is a location where there have been a half dozen shootings in the past month, also public housing. I stopped on the street and carefully monitored my surroundings including the large parking lot of front of the apartment buildings that I assumed the pax would come from. I waited about two minutes and a young man approached across the grass, said "Lyft?" I answered "No." and got this in reply; "Then get your b.it.ch as.s out the street." I immediately obliged and left, canceled and got the fee. I got an immediate phone call from the pax; I told her what happened and she screamed; "That's my brother!" Too bad.
> 
> This past Saturday night, I got a ping to pick her up at her workplace. When I arrived, after a couple minutes four young people, two girls and two boys (my regular was not one of them) came running out, laughing, all carrying several large bags from the closed store. I suspected they had just enjoyed a private no-charge shopping spree, but I'm not going to judge. They surrounded the car and began yelling, talking excitedly and yanking on my door handles. Only one was wearing a mask. I called out; "Sorry! Maximum three passengers. Masks required." This resulted in an immediate chorus of vociferous verbal abuse. (Flashback to a couple hundred traffic stops.) One maskless young man approached my door and pressed his body against my partially open window and proceeded to give me some serious hood eyes and attitude. I repeated the rules, realizing that he was very close to attacking me, called out "Watch your feet!" and pulled away quickly. As I did he threw a handful of something in my face, most bounced off the window but a couple hit me. (Throwing a "missile" at a moving car in Virginia is a felony.) The "missiles" turned out to be French fries, but I have gotten this offense charged before for rocks, gravel, a book, a bunch of keys, and an apple to name a few other "missiles."
> 
> I went around the corner, canceled and got the fee. Called support, described the incident, they escalated to another team immediately and I described everything again to a very articulate, intelligent sounding support rep. Within half an hour I got an email saying that I would not be matched to this person again, and then a bit later another email adding that she had been banned from the platform. Satisfying, but I wonder how long that ban will last? Also, since I have taken several other pax to/ from this girl's workplace, chances are good that I'll see her again. That will be interesting. The most annoying part of this to me is that in spite of two dangerous incidents involving residents of the same housing projects, and in spite of multiple shootings in that location recently, I'm guessing that if a pax complains that I would not pick them up because of their race, I'll get deactivated. Do me a favor I suppose, but I do enjoy having this part time gig available. My cancelation rate is going to continue to climb


It's your fault, as soon as you see attitude with any passenger or bad area you give them a 1 and never see them again, you don't want to do that, pay the price then.................


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

hooj said:


> Just in case anyone can't listen to the video and hear his words, these are the words he said, written out instead.


Here's a couple more from other politicians that are quite inflammatory ... maybe we need to impeach them?

Maxine Waters 6/25/18
"Let's make sure we show up wherever we have to show up. And if you see anybody from that Cabinet in a restaurant, in a department store, at a gasoline station, you get out and you create a crowd. And you push back on them. And you tell them they're not welcome anymore, anywhere."

Joe Biden, 5/31/20
On May 31, the fifth night of demonstrations, former Vice President Joe Biden, the party's presumptive nominee, wrote in a statement from the safety of his bunker that "If you're able to, chip in now to the @MNFreedomFund to help post bail for those protesting on the ground in Minnesota" and that protesting police brutality is "right and necessary" and the "American response is completely appropriate."

Kamala Harris, 6/1/20
Twitter post: "If you're able to, chip in now to the MNFreedomFund to help post bail for those protesting on the ground in Minnesota."
We saw what happened in Minneapolis. She bailed hundreds of violent criminals out of jail so they could 'get back on the street where they're needed.'
And, on the Portland riots that destroyed downtown, and ruined the lives of hard working small business owners she said, "They're not gonna stop before Election Day and they're not going to stop after Election Day. And everyone should take note of that. They're not gonna let up and *they should not."*

Nancy Pelosi, 6/18/19
"I just don't even know why there aren't* uprisings all over the country,* and maybe there will be ..."


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Here's a couple more from other politicians that are quite inflammatory ... maybe we need to impeach them?
> 
> Maxine Waters 6/25/18
> "Let's make sure we show up wherever we have to show up. And if you see anybody from that Cabinet in a restaurant, in a department store, at a gasoline station, you get out and you create a crowd. And you push back on them. And you tell them they're not welcome anymore, anywhere."
> ...


Race relations and police brutality are different than standing up for the rights of white extremists looking to take over the capitol building in order to stop electoral votes from being counted in a fair and free election.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

So you have a noted altercation / deactivation in a certain area/housing complex... Best way to handle it is to just let it go w/ no decline the next time it pops up.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

hooj said:


> Race relations and police brutality are different than standing up for the rights of white extremists looking to take over the capitol building in order to stop electoral votes from being counted in a fair and free election.


Ahh, so it is ok to break the law if the subject is race relations and brutal cops. But, if its about voter rights ... well, not so much. At least, not in THIS ELECTION.

See, the complaint is not that people broke in to a government building (Federal court house in Seattle, State Courthouse, City and County Police Departments) -- but, WHY. Right?

Also, the complaint about Trump is that he incited the incident; and my point is that 'Yea, he might have ... but he's not the only one. He's just the only one that is being held accountable.'


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Ahh, so it is ok to break the law if the subject is race relations and brutal cops. But, if its about voter rights ... well, not so much. At least, not in THIS ELECTION.
> 
> See, the complaint is not that people broke in to a government building (Federal court house in Seattle, State Courthouse, City and County Police Departments) -- but, WHY. Right?
> 
> Also, the complaint about Trump is that he incited the incident; and my point is that 'Yea, he might have ... but he's not the only one. He's just the only one that is being held accountable.'


Voter rights? How many government branches and officials have to repeatedly tell you that it was a clean and fair election before you just don't believe it no matter how much proof is provided?

I guess if you're brainwashed and easily manipulated, the running around in circles will never end.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

hooj said:


> How many government branches and officials have to repeatedly tell you that it was a clean and fair election before you just don't believe it no matter how much proof is provided?


The SAME number who assure rioters in Minneapolis that the cops there are not racist, despite there being a bad apple in the barrel.

MY POINT is that NOBODY is clean here.
ALL of our politicians are hypocrites and liars.

*ALL*


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> The SAME number who assure rioters in Minneapolis that the cops there are not racist, despite there being a bad apple in the barrel.
> 
> MY POINT is that NOBODY is clean here.
> ALL of our politicians are hypocrites and liars.
> ...


Bad apple? Think about this when you talk about bad apples in a profession like policing...








UberBastid said:


> The SAME number who assure rioters in Minneapolis that the cops there are not racist, despite there being a bad apple in the barrel.
> 
> MY POINT is that NOBODY is clean here.
> ALL of our politicians are hypocrites and liars.
> ...


I never claimed politicians to be clean... but if you really think these past elections were somehow sullied with fraud, all while being the most heavily scrutinized and audited, then what more do you want? A live YouTube stream inside every vote counting room in the nation so everyone can follow along and make sure it all adds up?

There's no credible proof the election was fixed. The only people who believe this are those who believe trump, and trump is about as believable as an Uber driver saying they make more than $3.99 per hour


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

I have sets of rules that I try not to break . .where to go . . where not to go . . . . and the few times i have has issues like that are when I broke em. . ..


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

My father always said if you want to be rich, become a politician


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

hooj said:


> There's no credible proof the election was fixed. The only people who believe this are those who believe trump, and trump is about as believable as an Uber driver saying they make more than $3.99 per hour


Right.
And, there was no credible proof of collusion either.
Didn't stop four years of haranguing and harassing THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES.

But, that's not what we talking about.

Both sides are dirty.
Pelosi, and Mitch, and ****ing EVERYBODY.

You can't admit that, can you?



W00dbutcher said:


> My father always said if you want to be rich, become a politician


Right too.
What other $100k per year job will make you a millionaire in two years?
Legally.

Religion is the other one.
Big business ... good money.

But really, same thing aren't they?


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

1 thing I like about Lyft is you see their name. If it's Deonntay, you know it's some thug who smells like pot & wants to use your phone & use your aux cord to blast mysoginist & anti white ghetto music. then they're gonna give you a bad rating so they can hustle Uber for a free ride.

If it's Shalonda, she's got 3 little kids & no carseat & wants to make 3 stops incl. drive thru so her kids can eat in your car & leave a mess.

I see a name like that when I accept Uber, I shuffle it.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

hooj said:


> There's no credible proof the election was fixed. The only people who believe this are those who believe trump, and trump is about as believable as an Uber driver saying they make more than $3.99 per hour


Well to be honest I don't know where you work, but I make a heck of a lot more than $3.99 an h our. .. . ..
and following that rational. . .. . seems to me there is a lot of credible evidence.

Putting that aside. .. if you are basing your argument off what you read/hear/see in the news . . .. well. . that information is rather unequivocally supremely biased no matter what politically party you belong to. The age of unbiased reporting is long gone and if you don't believe that no wonder you make less than 3.99 an hour as a uber driver. . .

Someone said a while ago. .. that all politicians suck. .. they do to an a large extent. A good man can not run and become a politician because its like wrestling with a pig. . . you have to get down to their level and Youre gonna get dirty.

I am just going to put this out there. . .. . Yes I know Trump is an egotistical arrogant ass and puts his foot in his mouth on an hourly basis. . . . .

Go back and check how many president elects and see what campaign promises they made and go down the check list and see how many they kept. . . .. . . . ( this isn't fake news its fact. .check it out yourself) and tell me how many kept their promises. .. .. not too many. .. percentage wise. .Trump kept most of his promises.

Before you call me a Trump supporter . . I'm not. . nor am I a Biden supported. . . they both suck ass. .. however. .. the facts are there

( this is not even discussing. . the recent behavior of President trump . . . his action or rather in action was appalling. . .. .


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> If it's Deonntay, you know it's some thug





Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> If it's Shalonda, she's got 3 little kids


Racist?


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Racist?


OK, so what are you complaining about?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ummm5487 said:


> I dont know if you are telling the truth or not...because white supremist love coming here telling these type of stories...first it wasnt because of your race...they would have done the same or worst to me....your race is what saved you... blacks have a unwritten rule not to hurt whites...


I assure you I'm not a racist or white supremacist. Enough UPNet members have met me in person to know the kind of person I am.

Not sure when the "unwritten rule" came into effect but it sure as **** wasn't when I was a kid.

I grew up in Washington D.C. when the city was heavily Black. I was one of a handful of White kids in my school. I used to get the shit kicked out of me on a daily basis solely because I was White. How do I know? Because I was told it repeatedly while being pummeled.

Calling everyone a racist/white supremacist etc. dilutes the power of the words until they're meaningless.

Not a sermon, just a thought.



Cvillegordo said:


> Satisfying, but I wonder how long that ban will last?


Until she gets a Google Voice number and a different debit/credit card.

In other words you'll be getting her ping tonight shortly after closing time. &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

calling someone a racist just because they don't fall in line with your way of thinking has served to dilute the importance and severity of labeling someone a racist. It has served to deflect the real importance of identifying those people who truly are racist. Serves to muddy the waters so we cant see the real problem any more and delay the coming together needed to fix the problem.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

New2This said:


> I grew up in Washington D.C. when the city was heavily Black. I was one of a handful of White kids in my school. I used to get the shit kicked out of me on a daily basis solely because I was White. How do I know? Because I was told it repeatedly while being pummeled.


Yup.
Me too.
The only white boy for six blocks in any direction in my neighborhood.

Had to go to the bathroom at school with a couple of big friends - or I got my ass kicked.
Most of the time I pissed 'out behind the shop'.

I tell people that the two things I learned real well is 'running and fighting - in that order.'

Racism comes in many colors.
All of em, in fact.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Right.
> And, there was no credible proof of collusion either.
> Didn't stop four years of haranguing and harassing THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES.
> 
> ...


Harassing the president? Dude...

That orange clown had that &#128169; all over him before he even entered office. From grabbing &#127825; to putting down every minority across the land, he was instigating fights and putting people down by the day as he smashed his Twitter daily with the most nonsensical garbage any person could possibly "tweet" - all while calling himself a president? Pffff....

He was a joke gone wrong. For the sake of your nation be glad it's over soon and move on.

Read these, and tell me if that's a 20 something bro typing, or a leader of a nation who posses nuke codes... it's embarrassing AF he was even in office and a celebration he's done.

https://news.sky.com/story/trumps-t...d-bizarre-posts-by-atrealdonaldtrump-12182992


Kilroy4303 said:


> Well to be honest I don't know where you work, but I make a heck of a lot more than $3.99 an h our. .. . ..
> and following that rational. . .. . seems to me there is a lot of credible evidence.
> 
> Putting that aside. .. if you are basing your argument off what you read/hear/see in the news . . .. well. . that information is rather unequivocally supremely biased no matter what politically party you belong to. The age of unbiased reporting is long gone and if you don't believe that no wonder you make less than 3.99 an hour as a uber driver. . .
> ...


Your best. Your brightest. MIT &#127482;&#127480;

They said $3.99 ($3.37USD converted &#128514 and it's been a running joke north of the boarder ever since. Cause if you don't know, now you know...

Let me guess - you'll start defending Dara next? &#128518;

https://globalnews.ca/news/4061547/uber-mit-study-drivers-hourly-wage/


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

New2This said:


> I assure you I'm not a racist or white supremacist. Enough UPNet members have met me in person to know the kind of person I am.
> 
> Not sure when the "unwritten rule" came into effect but it sure as @@@@ wasn't when I was a kid.
> 
> ...


Shoot, I got her coworker today! Pretty sure she was looking at my car through the window.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Uberadd said:


> So if a person of YOUR skin color attacks you.....should we always refer to that as white on white crime? Which do you think occurs more often in the US? What a stupid phrase.





New2This said:


> I assure you I'm not a racist or white supremacist. Enough UPNet members have met me in person to know the kind of person I am.
> 
> Not sure when the "unwritten rule" came into effect but it sure as @@@@ wasn't when I was a kid.
> 
> ...


How many blacks kill whites a year vs how many blacks kill blacks...how many whites in Chicago is murdered by blacks vs how many blacks are murdered by blacks....this what i mean....i know every white conservative male have horror stories of being abused and oppress by mobs of angry racist blacks...how many Africans committed mass atrocities across Europe compared to have many whites and how much whites committed mass atrocities across Africa..throughout history how many white communities in the US was burned to the ground and kids bombed at church by blacks vs how many times whites did it to blacks not that long ago...this is what i mean.....when the devil calls you a bad person it kinda dont have the same effect honestly....this how i feel when whites call me racist or say blacks have oppressed them...its like the actual devil is calling me a bad person...&#128513;



UberBastid said:


> Yup.
> Me too.
> The only white boy for six blocks in any direction in my neighborhood.
> 
> ...


Lets compare numbers


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ummm5487 said:


> when the devil calls you a bad person it kinda dont have the same effect honestly....this how i feel when whites call me racist or say blacks have oppressed them...its like the actual devil is calling me a bad person...&#128513;


I wasn't thinking of all that when I was getting the shit kicked out of me. &#129335;‍♂

I didn't call you a bad person. I was simply relaying my experiences when I was a kid.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

New2This said:


> I wasn't thinking of all that when I was getting the shit kicked out of me. &#129335;‍♂
> 
> I didn't call you a bad person. I was simply relaying my experiences when I was a kid.


Well i grew up in the south...and its ingrained in us that you dont harm white people...whites were some of my favorite people..still are until I log into the internet and get accused of abusing and oppressing them



New2This said:


> I wasn't thinking of all that when I was getting the shit kicked out of me. &#129335;‍♂
> 
> I didn't call you a bad person. I was simply relaying my experiences when I was a kid.


People like you never think of any of that when you open your mouth to play victim of racial injustice


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ummm5487 said:


> *whites were some of my favorite people*..still are until I log into the internet and get accused of abusing and oppressing them


If I said the highlighted part, I would rightly be criticized.

Again I never accused you of doing anything to me.



Ummm5487 said:


> People like you never think of any of that when you open your mouth to play victim of racial injustice


Your experience counts but mine doesn't.

Got it.

I'll drop it since I don't want to get a thread locked.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

New2This said:


> If I said the highlighted part, I would rightly be criticized.
> 
> Again I never accused you of doing anything to me.
> 
> ...


Yeah the numbers are very lopsided so if I was you ill just let it go....in all my years Ive never seen groups of blacks say let go attack random whites....i sure it happens but for every white conservative to have these horror stories...yeah...somebody lying


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ummm5487 said:


> in all my years Ive never seen groups of blacks say let go attack random whites


You mean people you know have never done that? I hope not.

If anyone I knew talked about targeting anyone solely because they were (fill in the group) I wouldn't associate with them.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

New2This said:


> You mean people you know have never done that? I hope not.
> 
> If anyone I knew talked about targeting anyone solely because they were (fill in the group) I wouldn't associate with them.


NO ONE I know would ever say lets attack white people...but ok we can do this your way...its blacks with the history of brutality again other races...not whites...im done...a wise man once said never argue with fools


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ummm5487 said:


> a wise man once said never argue with fools


 Yep you're right. I should've stopped a few posts ago.

My bad. &#129335;‍♂&#129318;‍♂


----------



## pootboy (Apr 21, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Ahh, so it is ok to break the law if the subject is race relations and brutal cops. But, if its about voter rights ... well, not so much. At least, not in THIS ELECTION.


"voter rights"? Is that we're calling it? i wasn't aware shaking your fists and shrieking like a toddler until they overturn the results of a democratic election was an inalienable right.


----------



## vgk2018 (Jan 31, 2018)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> 1 thing I like about Lyft is you see their name. If it's Deonntay, you know it's some thug who smells like pot & wants to use your phone & use your aux cord to blast mysoginist & anti white ghetto music. then they're gonna give you a bad rating so they can hustle Uber for a free ride.
> 
> If it's Shalonda, she's got 3 little kids & no carseat & wants to make 3 stops incl. drive thru so her kids can eat in your car & leave a mess.
> 
> I see a name like that when I accept Uber, I shuffle it.


i wish i could remember the name...but a month or so ago i got a ping around 2am, eastside of vegas, not so great area, lots of crime, but not the worst part of town either...anyway it was a male name that right away you know the guy is black...im white...so i picked the guy up, young guy early 20s, he gets in my car and immediately hands me $5...he saw the look on my face like whats this...he said that's for picking me up...he told me the previous two drivers canceled immediately on him and that happens all the time..anyway i drove him to the boulder station where he was going to play craps and he gave me another $5 upon exiting and it was minimum ride, that's why i don't discriminate


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

wallae said:


> >>serious hood eyes
> 
> i'm gonna have to place you into what I like to call "The basket of deplorable's"


He will put you on a " LIST" !



UberBastid said:


> Yes, I see that.
> Black on black crime is much more prevalent.
> 
> I'm white, and I grew up in 'da hood'.
> ...


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

vgk2018 said:


> i wish i could remember the name...but a month or so ago i got a ping around 2am, eastside of vegas, not so great area, lots of crime, but not the worst part of town either...anyway it was a male name that right away you know the guy is black...im white...so i picked the guy up, young guy early 20s, he gets in my car and immediately hands me $5...he saw the look on my face like whats this...he said that's for picking me up...he told me the previous two drivers canceled immediately on him and that happens all the time..anyway i drove him to the boulder station where he was going to play craps and he gave me another $5 upon exiting and it was minimum ride, that's why i don't discriminate


I have black and hispanic pax who say it take them hours to get a ride because they keep getting canceled on


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

vgk2018 said:


> i wish i could remember the name...but a month or so ago i got a ping around 2am, eastside of vegas, not so great area, lots of crime, but not the worst part of town either...anyway it was a male name that right away you know the guy is black...im white...so i picked the guy up, young guy early 20s, he gets in my car and immediately hands me $5...he saw the look on my face like whats this...he said that's for picking me up...he told me the previous two drivers canceled immediately on him and that happens all the time..anyway i drove him to the boulder station where he was going to play craps and he gave me another $5 upon exiting and it was minimum ride, that's why i don't discriminate


How is blacks the most racist ones...but you never hear white pax say black drivers kept canceling on them


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

hooj said:


> but if you really think these past elections were somehow sullied with fraud, all while being the most heavily scrutinized and audited, then what more do you want?


I think that Trump lost the election. Period. 
He beat himself. Chairman Xi helped beat him.

So, along the same lines ... if you really think the 2016 election was somehow sullied with fraud, all after having been exhaustively investigated for four years by multiple federal and party organizations, then what more do YOU want?


hooj said:


> Bad apple? Think about this when you talk about bad apples in a profession like policing...


While I like Chris Rock a lot, I didn't watch this ... He's a comedian and entertainer; he's funny but I really don't give two shits about his opinion.
I'm discussing this with _you_, because I do care about your opinion.
If Chris wants to join the conversation I will be glad to sponsor his membership here (though that may work against him).


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I think that Trump lost the election. Period.
> He beat himself. Chairman Xi helped beat him.
> 
> So, along the same lines ... if you really think the 2016 election was somehow sullied with fraud, all after having been exhaustively investigated for four years by multiple federal and party organizations, then what more do YOU want?
> ...


I never claimed Trumps win in 2016 was a fraud. And Chris rock was shown only to articulate a point more clearly than me writing it.

I'm not sure you're following along that well here.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ummm5487 said:


> People like you never think of any of that when you open your mouth to play victim of racial injustice


See, we just keep agreeing.
I agree with your statement above.

"People like you" who are in the process of getting their ass kicked, ''don't think about any of that'' ... while you're getting your ass kicked.

Know what "people like us" think about while we get beat?

We think about:
- How many?
- Is there more coming?
- Is there any help for me within ear shot?
- Is there a safe place to run?
- Should I start hitting back? or run first?
- Can I get my weapon out without someone seeing it too soon?

THAT'S what "people like us" think about while getting beaten.



hooj said:


> I never claimed Trumps win in 2016 was a fraud.


And, I never claimed that Trump won the 2020.
What's your point?


hooj said:


> I'm not sure you're following along that well here.


Help me, I'm trying.
Very limited intelligence here.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> See, we just keep agreeing.
> I agree with your statement above.
> 
> "People like you" who are in the process of getting their ass kicked, ''don't think about any of that'' ... while you're getting your ass kicked.
> ...


Are their any video proof of masses of racist blacks beating whites for being white...ive seen maybe 2 cases during race riot...but none of just groups of blacks saying lets find a white person a beat them up...and it may happens but not at all like conservative whites say it happens


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ummm5487 said:


> Are their any video proof of masses of racist blacks beating whites for being white...ive seen maybe 2 cases during race riot...but none of just groups of blacks saying lets find a white person a beat them up...and it may happens but not at all like conservative whites say it happens


I can only testify to my experiences.
Can I prove that it happened to me?
Maybe, if I had to.

Though it has been four decades ... I'm sure there's police reports, emergency room records ... once, a court case and I did a short stretch in Juvenile Detention because I was too successful in defending myself.
I got out of jail before my assailant got out of the hospital.

And I made sure that everyone in the neighborhood noticed that ...


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> I can only testify to my experiences.
> Can I prove that it happened to me?
> Maybe, if I had to.
> 
> ...


Sure you did...i thought me and you went our separate ways..why is it a new day and you are still sending me bad vibes that bothered my spirit


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ummm5487 said:


> Sure you did...i thought me and you went our separate ways..why is it a new day and you are still sending me bad vibes that bothered my spirit


Huh?
I thought we were having a pretty civil discussion.

I'm sending you bad vibes?
Adjust the feng shiu of the room you are in, and burn some sage ... Mother Gia will help you.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Huh?
> I thought we were having a pretty civil discussion.
> 
> I'm sending you bad vibes?
> Adjust the feng shiu of the room you are in, and burn some sage ... Mother Gia will help you.


Im well ahead of you&#128513;


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I thought we were having a pretty civil discussion


I think he thought you were me. &#129335;‍♂


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ummm5487 said:


> Im well ahead of you&#128513;


Wait, wait ... that's not sage you're burning ...



New2This said:


> I think he thought you were me. &#129335;‍♂


Impossible.
I am MUCH better looking.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

This whole thing reminds me of that scene from fight club


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Ummm5487 said:


> Its call regentrification ...im sure the public housing was there before the high end condos


Most cities have an affordable housing component applied to new developments. So not all "hoods" look the same.



pootboy said:


> seasoned fries, at least? (wait....is it racist to ask that?)
> 
> i'm disregarding curlies altogether, as they wouldn't have even cleared the window crack, not to mention the piss-poor aerodynamics.


Animal fries?



Ummm5487 said:


> How many blacks kill whites a year vs how many blacks kill blacks...how many whites in Chicago is murdered by blacks vs how many blacks are murdered by blacks....this what i mean....i know every white conservative male have horror stories of being abused and oppress by mobs of angry racist blacks...how many Africans committed mass atrocities across Europe compared to have many whites and how much whites committed mass atrocities across Africa..throughout history how many white communities in the US was burned to the ground and kids bombed at church by blacks vs how many times whites did it to blacks not that long ago...this is what i mean.....when the devil calls you a bad person it kinda dont have the same effect honestly....this how i feel when whites call me racist or say blacks have oppressed them...its like the actual devil is calling me a bad person...&#128513;
> 
> 
> Lets compare numbers


Explain Rwanda, you turd bird



Ummm5487 said:


> How many blacks kill whites a year vs how many blacks kill blacks...how many whites in Chicago is murdered by blacks vs how many blacks are murdered by blacks....this what i mean....i know every white conservative male have horror stories of being abused and oppress by mobs of angry racist blacks...how many Africans committed mass atrocities across Europe compared to have many whites and how much whites committed mass atrocities across Africa..throughout history how many white communities in the US was burned to the ground and kids bombed at church by blacks vs how many times whites did it to blacks not that long ago...this is what i mean.....when the devil calls you a bad person it kinda dont have the same effect honestly....this how i feel when whites call me racist or say blacks have oppressed them...its like the actual devil is calling me a bad person...&#128513;
> 
> 
> Lets compare numbers


Explain Rwanda, you turd bird


vgk2018 said:


> i wish i could remember the name...but a month or so ago i got a ping around 2am, eastside of vegas, not so great area, lots of crime, but not the worst part of town either...anyway it was a male name that right away you know the guy is black...im white...so i picked the guy up, young guy early 20s, he gets in my car and immediately hands me $5...he saw the look on my face like whats this...he said that's for picking me up...he told me the previous two drivers canceled immediately on him and that happens all the time..anyway i drove him to the boulder station where he was going to play craps and he gave me another $5 upon exiting and it was minimum ride, that's why i don't discriminate


one problem with your story; You explain why you don't discriminate WHILE you reap the rewards of discrimination.

Perhaps declining the payola is a better option if you want to look virtuous.



Ummm5487 said:


> I have black and hispanic pax who say it take them hours to get a ride because they keep getting canceled on





Ummm5487 said:


> Are their any video proof of masses of racist blacks beating whites for being white...ive seen maybe 2 cases during race riot...but none of just groups of blacks saying lets find a white person a beat them up...and it may happens but not at all like conservative whites say it happens


Reginald Denny


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> Most cities have an affordable housing component applied to new developments. So not all "hoods" look the same.
> 
> 
> Animal fries?
> ...


Yea you found one...so blacks 1...whites 100,000,000...you win



Diamondraider said:


> Most cities have an affordable housing component applied to new developments. So not all "hoods" look the same.
> 
> 
> Animal fries?
> ...


Yey you found one...so blacks 1...whites 100,000,000...you win



Diamondraider said:


> Most cities have an affordable housing component applied to new developments. So not all "hoods" look the same.
> 
> 
> Animal fries?
> ...


So in the delusion of your mind Rwanda is a example of angry mobs of black americans attacking white americans...bet you also think trump won ...by alot


----------



## pootboy (Apr 21, 2019)

Ummm, you keep dancing around a point without ever getting to it-- you seem to be saying (without actually saying) that light-skinned races are more disposed to race-based violence, hence innately morally inferior.

would that be a fair characterization of your core argument?

(which could be true for all I know--- I get the sense academics and social scientists are, uh, "discouraged" from that kind of research.)


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Ummm5487 said:


> Yea you found one...so blacks 1...whites 100,000,000...you win
> 
> 
> Yey you found one...so blacks 1...whites 100,000,000...you win
> ...


You never mentioned Americans. Jack hole



Ummm5487 said:


> Yea you found one...so blacks 1...whites 100,000,000...you win
> 
> 
> Yey you found one...so blacks 1...whites 100,000,000...you win
> ...


MOST cities.

most > one


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> You never mentioned Americans. Jack hole
> 
> 
> MOST cities.
> ...


&#128513;...i didnt mention america&#128513;...you people are starting to freak me out with yall delusions &#128563;



Diamondraider said:


> You never mentioned Americans. Jack hole
> 
> 
> MOST cities.
> ...


It means nothing when the devil calls me or implies that im a bad person...dont waste your time trying to convince me that angry mobs of racist blacks have oppressed the white race...its just foolish talk and some where in your demented mind you know it


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Ummm5487 said:


> &#128513;...i didnt mention america&#128513;...you people are starting to freak me out with yall delusions &#128563;
> 
> 
> It means nothing when the devil calls me or implies that im a bad person...dont waste your time trying to convince me that angry mobs of racist blacks have oppressed the white race...its just foolish talk and some where in your demented mind you know it


You never mentioned oppressing the white race.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> You never mentioned oppressing the white race.


Shake my hand be my friend&#128074;


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Ummm5487 said:


> Shake my hand be my friend&#128074;


Not till you wash it


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ummm5487 said:


> Shake my hand be my friend&#128074;


Pull my finger ...


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> Not till you wash it


Fist bumps&#128074;



UberBastid said:


> Pull my finger ...


Fist bumps&#128074;


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

I will drive in the hood but not after 7pm, nothing good seems to happen after that time there. Besides I'm carrying multiple weapons I'm ready at all times. 
I've had many bad experiences but ironically the worst times were when tiny white girls attacked me. Pretty tiny white girls + alcohol is their liquid courage and they love to **** with me in outrageous ways.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

crowuber said:


> I will drive in the hood but not after 7pm, nothing good seems to happen after that time there. Besides I'm carrying multiple weapons I'm ready at all times.
> I've had many bad experiences but ironically the worst times were when tiny white girls attacked me. Pretty tiny white girls + alcohol is their liquid courage and they love to @@@@ with me in outrageous ways.


I had a few drunk white girl try to sexually assault me and i was flattered....but ive kept both hands on the steering wheel each time....i had 3 that actually undressed and said pull over and lets do it...still i respectfully declined....easiest money i ever made tho&#128513;


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

crowuber said:


> . Besides I'm carrying multiple weapons I'm ready at all times.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

crowuber said:


> I will drive in the hood but not after 7pm, nothing good seems to happen after that time there. Besides I'm carrying multiple weapons I'm ready at all times.
> I've had many bad experiences but ironically the worst times were when tiny white girls attacked me. Pretty tiny white girls + alcohol is their liquid courage and they love to @@@@ with me in outrageous ways.


When I drove a cab for 3 years back in early 90's, I tried to do the same as you with the hood in Fort Lauderdale, one day I had an elderly black woman in the back seat we get to her apartment in the hood and she actually ran on me in middle of day, she ran into this apartment complex with of course a bunch of hood rats sitting around, I really couldn't believe it, she beat me for around 5.00, your post reminded me of this, ha ha ha ................ I could have called the cops but didn't know which apartment she went in so moved on, ha ha ha.............

Too be fair one other time I had a 20's white guy run also, so drunk he could hardly stand, almost called the cops but didn't, he got me for 4.00 dollars I think. The funny thing is he could hardly run the old lady could have out ran him, I go to the gate house and the security guard tells me sorry I didn't recognize him, as I am talking to guard we see him on around 10th floor balcony looking at us around 2:am.


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ............and people wonder why I do not want third party rides.........................
> 
> These and round trip locals are absolutely the worst paying jobs.


The worst is when they expect you to go through a drive-thru. If this happens, I refuse unless they give me at least a 10 dollar cash tip. I have gotten many a 1 star and angry pax, but I refuse to let people take advantage of me like that.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Now uber will send you 30 mins early to a scheduled trip and expect you to just linger there for 30 mins


----------

